# Neue Abzocker mit "Echten" Handynummern?



## Anonymous (6 Juni 2005)

Hi Community

Ich habe heute eine SMS bekommen in der stand:

Einen wunderschönen guten Tag.
Hoffe, dass es dir gut geht  Ich komme am Freitag in deine Gegend.
Hast du lust und Zeit für einen Kaffe?
Liebe Grüsse Memo.

Absender war 0160....... (schreibe die ganze Nummer mal nicht auf, falls es nur eine Fehlgeleitete SMS war.)

Also ich kenne niemanden der Memo heisst.

Ich vermute jetzt mal sehr, das da iergend ein geschäftliches Interesse dahinter steckt. Nur welches?? Und warum ist die Nummer echt?? Naja und schon der Name Memo -- klingt Geschlechtslos, so das wohl Männer und Frauen sich auf die SMS einlassen werden....

Weis jemand etwas? Oder ist das villeicht nur eine SMS die an den falschen Empfänger geschickt wurde?

...


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Juni 2005)

zunächst mal würde ich tatsächlich von "Vertipper" ausgehen, zumindest kann man
mit normalen Handynummern keine Minderwertabzocke betreiben. Hab auch schon fehlgeleitete  
SMS bekommen. Interessant wird es erst , falls der/die Absender bei Rückantwort 
zum Rückruf über Mehrwertnummer auffordert, persönlich würde ich überhaupt nicht  reagieren. 

cp


----------



## Reducal (6 Juni 2005)

JackFlash schrieb:
			
		

> Weis jemand etwas?


Melde Dich hier an und sende mir die vollständige Nummer per PN, dann rufe ich mal dort an - neugierig, wie man nun mal ist.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juni 2005)

JackFlash schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Community
> 
> Ich habe heute eine SMS bekommen in der stand:
> 
> ...


Kann sein, muß nicht. Die Schreibweise mit Smilies, "dass", Großbuchstaben und unnötig langen Worten deuten aber auf eine per PC-Tastatur eingegebene Mitteilung hin.
Sowas hatte ich auch mal: Antwort per SMS an Absender und es kam, was kommen musste: "Sende START irgendwas an [5 Ziffern]", gähn...

Die Absenderkennung kann man bei vielen SMSC-Anbindungen (UCP) frei wählen. Sogar Text ("OMA", "MUTTI") ist möglich. Aber das kommt wahrscheinlich noch, wenn die Spammer mal vernünftige Software gekauft haben   

Falk


----------

